# Elm & Ash timber supplier - South London +/- 2hrs



## SteveLuck (21 Mar 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for timber yard who supply elm or ash, happy to travel up to 2+ hours so all suggestions welcome.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## adidat (22 Mar 2013)

hi

Edit: Ash only, elm is harder to get hold of

http://www.slhardwoods.co.uk/LooseBoardsTimber.aspx?ID=6

you could probably get to this place in 40 mins if you drive fast! :lol: 

i used to live very close to crofton park station!

adidat


----------



## katellwood (22 Mar 2013)

http://www.blumsomtimbercentre.com/

About 12 miles away again don't think you will find Elm 

If you fancy a run down the A2 

http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/

they stock lots of home growns 

I used to work in Howson Road


----------



## Muswell (22 Mar 2013)

SteveLuck":23ade33a said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for timber yard who supply elm or ash, happy to travel up to 2+ hours so all suggestions welcome.
> 
> ...



I have 4 waney edge boards about 1600 long. Widths 300, 500, 500, 600. Thickness 20mm sawn and the 300 and one 500 boards have a couple of mm cupping.

It came from a tree on the Powys Castle estate and was seasoned before I bought it 6 years ago since when it has been kept warm and dry. 

I need to clear space for a house move. I'm in North London. 

Cheap to a good home  

John


----------



## SteveLuck (22 Mar 2013)

Hi John,

Sounds interesting, is this elm or ash that you have?

Steve


----------



## Muswell (23 Mar 2013)

Whoops. Ash. I've got some European oak, a native walnut board and a few other bits which I need to clear out as well.

John


----------



## SteveLuck (25 Mar 2013)

I'm looking to build a bed and just realised that this is going to need yo be a bit longer that what you have however thanks for letting me know.

Steve


----------



## Muswell (25 Mar 2013)

Ok

John


----------



## promhandicam (25 Mar 2013)

Surrey Timbers have Elm in at the moment and are based just off the A3 south of Guildford. This is their website http://www.surreytimbers.co.uk Give Kevin a call - he a a very helpful guy.

Steve


----------



## Ollie78 (17 Apr 2013)

Tyler hardwoods at Shalbourne between Hungerford and Marlborough quite near the M4. Very good timber yard and very helpfull. 

http://www.tylerhardwoods.com/

Ollie


----------



## RogerS (25 Apr 2013)

i have loads of air dried ash (some very wide boards) but guess I might be a bit too far from you!


----------

